# question about trimming dwarf hairgrass



## lycaon (Aug 5, 2009)

i just planted my dwarf hairgrass and i was wondering if i trim it will it grow tall again?i heard that if you trim it then it will stay the same height but grow outwards is this true? i want to keep it pretty short and the hairgrass that i got is a bit too tall for the kind of carpet i want


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

In my experience, you can trim it down like a lawn, but the leaves will grow back to their natural height (although that may be shorter under water than when they are out of water).

-Dave


----------



## lycaon (Aug 5, 2009)

hmmm...well i was also wondering if it will spread more if i keep trimming it.id really like to have a nice short lawn but it jus seems to grow up and not spread out


----------

